# Best VW Approved oil



## 04lss (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi, So I have to get my oil changed by my dealer as part of the Terms of the dealers lifetime engine warrantee ( it covers tunes), at least for the 10k oil changes. 
They use Castrol Edge, which I am not a fan of. Ive talked to the dealer and I can supply the oil as long as it meets VW oil standards. I wanted to use Royal Purple or Ams Oil But it doesn't look like theyre on the list. 

What Oil do you guys recommend, Im willing to spend up to 10$ a quart if its good enough.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

04lss said:


> Hi, So I have to get my oil changed by my dealer as part of the Terms of the dealers lifetime engine warrantee ( it covers tunes), at least for the 10k oil changes.
> They use Castrol Edge, which I am not a fan of. Ive talked to the dealer and I can supply the oil as long as it meets VW oil standards. I wanted to use Royal Purple or Ams Oil But it doesn't look like theyre on the list.
> 
> What Oil do you guys recommend, Im willing to spend up to 10$ a quart if its good enough.


what makes you think that CE isn't good enough? They should be willing to use any 502 spec oil.


----------



## toledospeed (Feb 15, 2015)

Motul Specific meets their standard. Good stuff.


----------



## 04lss (Jan 5, 2015)

DasCC said:


> what makes you think that CE isn't good enough? They should be willing to use any 502 spec oil.


Ive never been a huge fan of Castrol, I also don't really trust any oil for 10,000 miles


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

04lss said:


> Ive never been a huge fan of Castrol, I also don't really trust any oil for 10,000 miles


Same here Mobil 1 with 5K oil and OEM VW filter. Cheep insurance :thumbup:.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

04lss said:


> Ive never been a huge fan of Castrol, I also don't really trust any oil for 10,000 miles


I've personally never had any issues with Castrol 0w-30. I've sent in samples to blackstone and everything looked ok. I agree with you on the 10k intervals though.


----------



## jeff8407 (Feb 22, 2015)

Castro Edge can be some of the best oil made, but they make different types. Look for the "Made in Germany" label on the bottle. This used to be called "german Castrol" it is very, very, very good oil--certainly on par with Amsoil and M1 Delvac. If it does not have the "made in Germany" mark. Then i have no comment. My local Wal-mart carries it in 5-40W grade in the 5 quart jug. They also occasionally have it in bottles, 0-40W.


----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

Take a look at Liqui Moly top tec 4200.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

There is no "best". It's all opinion. If it's VAG 502/505 approved you're gold. Imo, Castrol Edge 0w-40 or Mobil 1 0w-40 are close to "best" because they have proven consistent results, tick all the right boxes, do easily last 10k miles if not more, are readily available and are cheap. Walmart has these for sale for as little as $21 for a 5qt jug. 

Read and SEARCH bob is the oil guy for further in-depth analysis.


----------



## MrCypherr (Jul 26, 2011)

I use the oil the dealer uses. Idk what everyone is talking about when they say its **** or burns or whatever. never had a problem with any of my cars running that oil.


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

+1 on M1

It's readily available, VW approved, and affordable here where I live (5qt. jugs at Wally-World.) I've never experienced nor heard of any problems running it. 

And, I'm not a fan of 10K oil change intervals either. Personal preference here, and you may be just fine following the factory recommendations...but, I just can't bring myself to leave oil in an engine that long. Especially a small displacement, high output, turbocharged engine...just can't do it.


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Pennzoil Platinum Euro SAE 5W-40*

:heart:


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

^ It's a good oil comparable to 0W-40 M1 and Castrol. But when you compare the stats of all 3 and consider the price, it doesn't make any sense to choose that oil.


----------



## totitan (Jun 13, 2012)

Total Quartz Ineo Long Life is one of the best available at any price. It is available in five quart jugs from Amazon for $36.35.


----------



## ericgl (Apr 1, 2010)

I use Total Quartz 9000 Energy 0W-30 in my non-M BMWs and Energy 5W-40 in my Audis and will in my Jetta.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

totitan said:


> Total Quartz Ineo Long Life is one of the best available at any price. It is available in five quart jugs from Amazon for $36.35.


I hope you're not going more than 5k miles between oil changes with that diesel oil...that tbn depletes with a quickness.


----------

